

NPR: Tech Junkies Crazy About "Getting Things Done" - brlittle
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=19105832

======
jacabado
"everything will calm down and you will have time to think about deeper things
and find deeper connections within your life" - my fear is what happens to
those who already think about deep enough things and find scary deep
connections within their life, so I'll stay as a master procrastinator!

------
alaskamiller
Next thing you know those tech junkies will be sniffing crushed OC-80 pills,
oh no!

